# Grips, knife panels, pen/pencil FINALLY!



## ohiococonut (Aug 18, 2011)

A while back I posted that a gentleman contacted me after buying a couple of my pens and wanted me to make a few things out of Amboyna Burl. He wanted grip panels for a 1911, knife scales and a pen. Since he didn't really want a high end pen I threw in the pencil so he'll have a set. He doesn't want them to use, he just wants them to admire and show off. 

Anyway, it was a learning experience working with Amboyna in something other than a cylinder shape. I found out that since it is a burl it doesn't like to be thinned very much with a planer.  
The knife scales needed to be at least half as thick as they were so I fired up the planer. It had fairly new blades and I only lowered it 1/64" at a time. It didn't care, about the 4th pass I heard this ungodly sound and pieces came flying out. 







So much for having a matching pair of knife scales :frown: I didn't dare run the second one through again so I spent a considerable amount of time using the belt sander and hand sanding it down. When Amboyna Burl gets warm it does tend to bow too. They are small enough that the pattern doesn't differ that much from side to side. Because they were so small they took the longest amount of time to complete since the hole placement was extremely critical. 

The grips weren't that tough to do but it has been 20yrs since I made a set so I took my time. When I went to apply my finish using TruOil it wouldn't dry. I wasn't sure if it was the oil in the wood or the age of my TruOil so I cleaned it off and applied CA. THAT was a trick to do and do evenly. I made small jigs to hold them but I still managed to glue my fingers together several times.
All in all I enjoyed the challenge but I don't think it's something I want to do anytime soon. It's not a very good picture but the grips and knife panels do have a high gloss finish. The Kimber in the pic is mine, it's a Team Match II in 45ACP.
Comments good or bad are always welcome.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## sgimbel (Aug 18, 2011)

A lot of work but it is simply a beautiful set.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 18, 2011)

glycerine said:


> WOW!!!!!


 
Couldn't say it better myself.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 18, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Turned Around (Aug 18, 2011)

holy crap that's awesome


----------



## TomW (Aug 18, 2011)

Dang Delbert,

Would you make me a set??....Pretty please!

Tom


----------



## Whaler (Aug 18, 2011)

Totally Awesome!


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words  It was a lot of work but it gave me a break from the usual turning for a while. I told the guy I made them for it's something I've always wanted to do for myself and he thought perhaps once I gone finished that it would inspire me to go forward with it. I don't think so, at least not for a while and when I do the knife is going to be larger. Those small knife scales were literally a pain to duplicate. I ground off the tips of three fingernails in the process. They only measure 3" long and 1/8" thick 
The picture only shows one side but the grip panels are a book matched set. I had to buy all of the Amboyna Burl from the same person to get the same color and pattern, then get the buyers approval. I've sent him a couple of pics and just waiting to hear back from him. He paid for half upfront and the balance upon completion. As I said before, it was a lot of fun and certainly a learning experience.

Tom, if you're _really _serious ask me in about a month :bulgy-eyes::wink:


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!! Did you powder coat the Kimber yourself, or did you buy it that way?


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW!  Talk about accenting the knife and the Kimber. The pens came out really sharp.

I have that same Kimber and I just may be removing the combat grips to put on a purty set like yours, but only for show of course.

Super Super Job!:worship:

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 18, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Beautiful work!!!! Did you powder coat the Kimber yourself, or did you buy it that way?


 
The gun came that way, it's stainless steel. It was a limited run and the same model the olympic shooting team used. That's why it's called the Team Match II. It came in 45acp and 38super. The original grips were red, white and blue and had USA Shooting Team on them. I took them off shortly after buying the gun and replaced them with wooden finger groove grips I made. He'll be putting these grips on a Springfield.

BTW, the guy I made them for emailed then wanted to talk on the phone. I guess he was pleased with the pictures I sent :biggrin: Now he wants more "stuff" made and a friend of his is supposed to call me as well


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 19, 2011)

That is fantastic.  I'll have to try that with my 45.  Great job.


----------



## tt1106 (Aug 19, 2011)

He'll be the envy of the steel plate matches.  
Beautiful work.  As a proud owner of 2 1911's, I can say it looks lovely. 
Pens and knife are beautiful too.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 20, 2011)

Sheesho Smeeeso. Beautiful


----------



## corian king (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful Work!!!


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks again. Now that I have an actual workshop I've got more space to do more and all of my tools are in one place. I love working with wood and pen turning just opened up a whole new venue for me. But when someone says they want to pay you for doing something you like, it takes on a whole new meaning. Gaining the confidence to know I am producing the best I can has been the hardest part when you're selling to someone you don't even know. I'm just to critical of my own work


----------



## boxerman (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow those look really nice.


----------



## Chris Bar (Aug 28, 2011)

Join one of the firearms/shooting enthusiast forums and post your pistol art if you want even more paid business, and very nice I might add, the amboyna is gorgeous.


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 28, 2011)

I am a member of three gun forums. The gentleman that ordered these is from one of those forums. I haven't posted a picture because he is going to have a professional photograph them and post it.


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 29, 2011)

An awesome set, extreemly nice work.  Robbie


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful looking set of grips.  I've done custom grips before but I went with walnut, much easier to work with.  I don't think I would even try with burl.


----------

